# Big hands with pinky shooters, try this



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

I know this is wrong, but it feels so right for me. If you've got big hands and have trouble holding your uniphoxx or any small frame pinky hole shooter, give this a try, I'm much more stable this way! On a side note, I'm still loving my uniphoxx, and I've given some black gzk .76 a go and it really makes 8 and 9mm steel fly with 20-15mm taper maxed out to a 34inch draw !























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll bet those tapers make the ammo scream. 
Doesn't matter how you hold it as long as it's the same every time. 
Good to hear you're having fun! That's what it's all about.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I would be afraid I would not be able to get my finger out.......Looks like a cool set up however.....a pocket rocket.


----------



## Java (Mar 26, 2013)

I hold the Uniphoxx exactly the same way. I guess my hand is exactly the right size to make it work. At first I was concerned that while it's not at all tight, there is really no extra room to fit a lanyard through the hole. Ends up there is no need for one when I hold it like this. I'd say we should start a club, but I can't really think of a family friendly name for it, so.......


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Tried this with my first Uniphoxx and definately a comfortable hold, sadly as Grandpa Pete posted I got my finger stuck lol Good method for those with thinner fingers.


----------

